# White Debris



## Bones08 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've started to notice "white debris" floating in the water and I was wondering if it was due to my filter or the fish in the aquarium...I have seachem's matrix in the last slot of my emperor (one closest to the water) and was wondering if it could be that...thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bacteria bloom?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

could be old fish waste. It usually comes out when you move something in your tank, or your fish do. More frerquent gravel vacs would take care of it, but chances are there will always be some. I vaccumn weekly and I still see it in my tanks.


----------



## Bones08 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just recently added a bottle of "beneficial bacteria" to the tank. I'm assuming that it is bacteria that is causing the problem. I've been told not to disrupt my bacteria growth with vacuuming the gravel to remove of waste, due to the fact I am suffering from nitrate levels that are in the 30 range...


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

the beneficial bacteria is invivsible. If you are not doing gravel vacs and water changes, that is most definitly what your problem is. doing this will bring all the levels of 'bad stuff' in your tank down. I would do a 50% water change immediatly with a vaccumn and another 25% in a few days. A rigorous water change schedule is a neccessity for cichlids- they are very messy eaters and avid poopers. The beneficial bacteria will help with getting rid of some of the waste, but will do nothing for anything else. You will still have high nitrates and i'm sure nitrites and ammonia too until you start cleaning up a little.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bones08 said:


> I just recently added a bottle of "beneficial bacteria" to the tank. I'm assuming that it is bacteria that is causing the problem. I've been told not to disrupt my bacteria growth with vacuuming the gravel to remove of waste, due to the fact I am suffering from nitrate levels that are in the 30 range...


Wrong.

You need to do water changes do to the fact you are sufering from high Nitrates. The shop owner that told you that is a fool and you probably didnt need that bottle of bacteria either.

Is your water hardand high in mineral content? Do you use flake foods? I bet that white stuff may just be both food and waste since you arent vacing it out.

It could be mineral build ups or even flake foods that got stuck in the filter somewhere and find a way out. They turn white over time also.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Although I shoot for 20ppm max on the nitrates, I don't think 30ppm is all that high unless it's a marine tank. I've never seen white excess food or poo (brown maybe) or minerals floating around the tank.

I'd guess it is bacteria especially since you added some. I'd do a water change and a good vacuuming.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Flake food turns white. I also seen brine that got stuck in the intake area of my canister filter turn white and people with high mineral content over time can have some of that built up in certain areas of the filter. Especially in the lines of canister filters. Poop may appear to be brown when it comes out but I also seen that turn white from sitting around while vaccing under some of my plants.

Unless poor terminology was used I also would not consider a bacterial bloom to appear to be more of a type of debris.

Thats just my .02$.

If it is only testing for those nitrates I would say the tank is 100% fine and yes those really arent high but it is a sign that the aquarium has gone through a cycle,.... as long as its not testing for ammonia and nitrites .


----------

